# Ich



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

My platy has ich. Should I treat it or let him battle it himself?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You want to treat, use salt if you don't trust meds. Use a med or try the "salt + heat" method. Look for old threads there are a bunch.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Methylene Blue is a good treatment, it can get rid of it within no time. Its only let down is that it stains everything blue such as the silicone and air pump tubing, although most treatment will be like this. 
Best thing to do is add salt and turn your temp up to 80/82 degrees.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I agree, the API Super Ick Cure is the best, that's the blue kind. It did stain our air hosing, but it managed to get rid of the ick on our loaches, a feat in itself, considering nothing else worked for several weeks.


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

I am actually going to get this:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752408&lmdn=Fish

I was on another forum and they said this stuff works. Also, I need to go to petsmart to get stuff so yah. Thanks though:fish:


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

That'll work. What else do you have in the tank? Any crustaceans and some fish are particularly sensitive to ich treatments with copper or malachite green, which yours has. In which case, I'd stick with the traditional temp increase and salt. Just wait it out.


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

Well I was looking at the Guide at the top of this desease forum and is this what you ment by raising the temp?:

"The first approach is used simply to speed up the lifecycle of the parasite, since whatever medication you choose will only be effective on the free-swimming tomonts and thermonts. It is understood that at temps above 75ºF, for example, an entire lifecycle can be complete in less than 4 days. (In contrast, it can take more than 5 weeks at temps below 45ºF, such as you might find in an outdoor pond.) Slowly raising the temperature a few degrees above normal (to approximately 80 - 82ºF) will do the trick, and you can treat accordingly with salt or a medication (see below). Always maintain good surface agitation, especially with a higher temperature."

I have plain aquarium salt. I add it when I do water changes. Should I add alittle every day when I am doing this kind of method, or add a different amount?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Fishy:) said:


> My platy has ich. Should I treat it or let him battle it himself?


Fs:

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fyi-your-info/17445-ich-fighting-west-texas-style.html

TR


----------

